

Setting up a remote digital workspace - titpetric
http://scene-si.org/2015/08/29/setting-up-a-remote-digital-workspace/

======
willeh
I might be irrational but these "someone on the internet is wrong" style
articles are terribly unengaging.

~~~
kctess5
Seriously. "My way is better than your way because I think it's easier" pat
yourself on the back.

~~~
titpetric
My way is better because it's more reliable. Sometimes easier is just a side
benefit. For OP's article complexity is reduced, reliability is better and
price point stays the same (seeing how he already pays about the same for a
bare metal server). I am sorry, sometimes an opinion is just an opinion, and
other times somebody IS just wrong. There's benefit in any approach, but there
is always a better way. Coming from someone who had the same shitty remote
setup with RPis, I have enough experience to advise a better way.

~~~
kctess5
Fair enough, there are some real benefits, but sometimes people do things just
because they _like_ doing them that way. The original person says "the setup I
present here is simply what works well for me personally..."

Seems kinda overkill to make an entire blog post because you don't think
someone did something the most optimal way ever with 1000% uptime.

edit: contrary opinions are good and encourage discussion, but framing it as
"you are wrong and you need to change your mindset" doesn't necessarily
support that goal IMO.

~~~
titpetric
Ok, some guy has a setup which works for him personally. Yet he decides to
write a post about it titled "set up your remote office", advocating his view
to others. It's like advocating sex, without sex education.

Sure, I might have pointed out that basically every one of his ideas is prone
to failure. Aggressively. Or passionately. If you're planing to work remotely,
you need to consider things like:

\- uptime, SLA \- redundancy (network, electricity, hardware, storage)

I'm not saying oh let's throw $10k and make a home datacenter with running
costs at about $500/mo, but If I did, I'd gladly advocate it over an ISP-
provided AP and educational low-end hardware. There's just a middle ground
which is just as feasible and effective regarding cost & your time.

And I could go on. Years of remote work, and failures which are inevitable,
have made me cautious. If you wanted a good remote work environment, you'd
better come to me for suggestions than to use Ivan's "bragging rights" setup.
Still not sure what's there to brag about. Linux today runs just about
anywhere, even trashcans.

------
pixelbash
Having tried both I finally settled on the use of a home server with a few
vagrant boxes, live editing the same setup as production sold it for me.
Albeit in my case all it does is dev, so the content is generally duplicated
from elsewhere.

~~~
titpetric
Home servers are not bad per-se. Personally, if I am fine with power outages,
non-redundant uplinks, I'd just go with a 8 core cpu board so I can run proper
virtualization. If your laptop is not powerful enough that is - there's a
thing to be said for taking your dev environment with you.

------
simonjgreen
Talks about possible loss then suggests running on digital ocean. Heh.

~~~
titpetric
I have good experience. And I suggested ANY (google, amazon, azure) vm if your
requirements are higher. And as in comparison with a bare metal server with 1
disk no SAN/RAID, yeah, better.

